# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة حول استخدام الاطفال للهواتف الذكية و اجهزة التابلت و قلة النوم

## mohamed73

تشير دراسة حديثة نشرت يوم 31 اكتوبر 2016  في ( HealthDay News ) ان استخدام الاطفال للهواتف الذكية و اجهزة التابلت  و وسائل الاعلام الاخرى يمكن ان تضر نوم الاطفال .
و استعرض الباحثون عددا كبيرا من الدراسات التي اظهرت وجود اضطراب بين  استخدام الاطفال لهذه الاجهزة في وقت النوم , حيث تؤدي استخدماتها الى عدم  الحصول على النوم الكافي , و سوء نوعية النوم ( اضطرابات اثناء النوم ) , و  النعاس المفرط اثناء النهار .
 كما قالت دراسة استمرت لمدة شهر تابعت الاطفال الذين يستخدموا الهواتف  الذكية و اجهزة التالبلت و غيرها من الاجهزة الالكترونية حيث ان متوسط  استخدامهم لهذه الاجهزة حوالى 4 دقائق في الساعة ان النظر في اضاءة شاشات  هذه الاجهزة قد تؤدي الى قلة النوم  و خاصة عند استخدام هذه الاجهزة قبل  النوم مباشرة .
 في الحقيقة ان هذه الدراسات لا تفاجيء  اطباء الاطفال , حيث قال الدكتور هنري بيرنشتاين من المركز الطبيي كوهين  للاطفال في نيو هايد بارك , نيويورك ” ان المعلومات الناتجة من  هذه الدراسات واضحة و مثيرة للقلق ” كما قال ايضا ” يتطلب الامر المزيد من  الاهتمام لمنع التأثير المحتمل حدوثه من استخدام الاطفال لاجهزة المحمول و  التابلت و غيرها من وسائل الاعلام على الاطفال قبل النوم ” .
 واجريت دراسة بريطانية حديثة قادها بن  كارتر من king`s college london . حيث بدأ فريقة في دراسات البانات من 20  دراسة سابقة حول قضية نوم الاطفال و استخدامهم لهذه الاجهزة , و تشمل  دراستهم دراسة اكثر من 125000 حالة من الاطفال متوسط اعمارهم 12 سنة . و  توصلت مجموعة كارتر الى ان وجود هذه الاجهزة في غرف الاطفال كافية لحدوث  اضطرابات النوم  حيث ان الاطفال الذين لا يستخدموا اجهزة المحمول و التالبت  و الاجهزة الاكترونية الاخرى , قد يحدث لهم ايضا اضطرابات اثناء النوم  لمجرد وجود هذه الاجهزة في غرف نومهم .
 و على الرغم من ان الدراسة لا تتمكن من اثبات العلاقة بين سبب استخدام  هذه الاجهزة و اضطرابات نوم الاطفال , يوصي الباحثون باتخاذ خطوات للحد من  استخدام هذه الاجهزة الالكترونية اثناء النوم .
كما قال الباحثون ان الامر يتطلب تدخل عدد من التخصصات من المعلمين و  العاملين في مجال الرعاية الصحية لتمكين الاباء من الحد من الاثار السلبية  لاستخدام هذه الاجهزة على الاطفال .
 كما قال بيرنشتاين ان استخدام الاجهزة  الالكترونية اثناء النوم تؤدي الى ابعاد وقت النوم حيث ان زيادة تعلاض  الاطفال الي اضواء شاشات هذه الاجهزة الالكترونية قد يؤدي الى ارباك الساعة  البيولوجية في جسم الاطفال . كما قال ايضا ان الاستخدام المفرط لهذه  الاجهزة الالكترونية قبل النوم يمكن ان يؤدي الى سرعة استيقاظ الاطفال من  خلال سماع صوت الرسائل النصية , او التنبيهات الاخرى ( notification )  اثناء النوم العميق للاطفال .
 و قال بيرنشتاين ايضا ان قلة النوم له العديد من العواقب المحتمة التي  تؤثر بالسلب على صحة الاطفال , حتى ان اضطرابات النوم او دون ما يكفي من  النوم الجيد للاطفال نتيجة استخدام هذه الاجهزة قبل النوم يجعل الاطفال  اكثر عرضة للاصابة بالسمنة او مرض السكري من النوع الثاني بالاضافة الى بعض  المشاكل الصحية الاخرى . بالاضافة الى ذلك فان الاطفال و المراهقين الذين  يستخدمون هذه الاجهزة بكثرة و خاصة قبل النوم  يؤدي بهم الى قلة التركيز , و  التأثير على مستواهم الدراسي كما تحدث لهم الكثير من التغيرات المزاجية .
 و قال كبير الباحثين الدكتور ماركوس ,  مدير الابحاث السريرية في قسم طب القلب في جامعة كاليفورنيا , سان فرانسسكو  , ان استخدام هذه الاجهزة الالكترونية قد يكون لها اثار صحية هامة بما في  ذلك التأثير على الاحتياجات الاساسية مثل القدرة على اكتساب و الحفاظ على  ليلة نوم جيدة و ذلك للجميع سواء للاشخاص البالغين او الاطفال .
 و اقترحت العديد من الدراسات السابقة ان  استخدام الاضواء الزرقاء لشاشات هذه الاجهزة الالكترونية مثل الهواتف  الجوالة الذكية او اجهزة التابلت قد يساعد الدماغ على النوم بصورة  افضل بكثير من استخدام الضوء العادي لشاشات هذه الاجهزة . كما اشارت بيانات  من دراسة جديدة ان خفض اضاءة شاشات الاجهزة الالكترونية خاصة عند  استخدامها وقت النوم يساعد على تعزيز مدة و نوعية النوم  بصورة افضل من  استخدام ضوء الشاشة القوي لهذه الاجهزة قبل النوم .

----------

